# Lox first time



## tropics (Dec 20, 2015)

Followed bbally's step by step almost to the letter 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide

So a big Thank You for the post.

I left the skin on,will not do that again picked scales for a few minutes.

Wrapped and cured 2 days pic of right before the desalting













100_3367.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Soaked for about 45 min. tasted a small piece nice not salty













100_3370.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Dried for close to 20 hours in the fridge added more Dill 













100_3371.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Smoked yesterday with Alder and some Cob Pellets AMNPS lit













100_3372.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Smoked for about 4 hrs. temp in the smoker was 35* when I opened it used my torch to warm it up inside 47* 













100_3373.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Covered and rested over night Bagels with Cream Cheese and Capers













100_3375.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015


















100_3377.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Definitely better then store bought













100_3378.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Cut in half these are big Bagels













100_3381.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






one more













100_3382.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 20, 2015






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2015)

Richie, morning......  Looks very good...  Thumbs Up

I like leaving the skin on when making lox or smoked salmon...   Most of the fat is between the meat and the skin...    I find it gives a product that is really moist and heart healthy....  the Omega's are in the fat...

You can always try and scale the fish first....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2015)

I agree with Dave. An easy way to scale the salmon is to use a hose with a spray nozzle. Lay the fillet flesh side down and hold from the tail end. Wash from the tail end towards the head end. The scales will fly off. The other method is to scrap them off with the back side of a knife. Same thing work from tail to head. Rinse the fish afterwards.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks Great, Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





bbally's a good guy to follow!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2015)

Very nice job Richie, looks awesome !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Richie, morning...... Looks very good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may try that but they were fillets 

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I agree with Dave. An easy way to scale the salmon is to use a hose with a spray nozzle. Lay the fillet flesh side down and hold from the tail end. Wash from the tail end towards the head end. The scales will fly off. The other method is to scrap them off with the back side of a knife. Same thing work from tail to head. Rinse the fish afterwards.


Being a deckhand for a few charter boats I have skinned and scaled enough,and sitting here thinking I should kick myself square in the backside.I should have pinned it to a board in the laundry sink.There is going to be more for sure.Thanks

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 20, 2015)

I am sure it won't be the last time.

Looks yummy.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks all the post I have seen I really liked this Thank for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice job Richie, looks awesome !


Justin Thanks for the nice comment and the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> I am sure it won't be the last time.
> 
> Looks yummy.


That is for sure My kids are coming for the holiday this will go with bagels and I will make some cheese spread. Thanks

Richie


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2015)

Terrific looking Lox, Richie. I love that stuff.

Point

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2015)

Very nice looking lox indeed.    I agree about leaving the skin on.  After we bring our fish home, it goes to a rubber mat in the back yard where we spray the scales off using a garden hose and a high pressure nozzle.  Very simple.  Even if I get a couple filet's from another fisherman who was lazy in not removing the scales, I will hold the filet with one hand, skin up and the garden hose with the other hand.  Of course, you spray from the tail towards the head.  The scales go flying off.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2015)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking Lox, Richie. I love that stuff.
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


Disco Thanks it is so easy to make I am glad I found SMF Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## ctonello (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks awesome! This is definitely on my to do list. What kind of salmon did you use?


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2015)

CTonello said:


> Looks awesome! This is definitely on my to do list. What kind of salmon did you use?


That was wild caught Sockeye Thanks it is very easy and you will never want that prepackaged again

Richie


----------



## ctonello (Dec 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> That was wild caught Sockeye Thanks it is very easy and you will never want that prepackaged again
> Richie


I haven't had any luck with cold smoking everything I've made has tasted like ash tray. Hopefully this will be the project that works lol.


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2015)

CTonello said:


> I haven't had any luck with cold smoking everything I've made has tasted like ash tray. Hopefully this will be the project that works lol.


What kind of smoker do you have? 

I use the AMNPS in my mailbox













100_3365.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 22, 2015






TBS













100_3364.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 22, 2015






Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2015)

Richie, that is some fine looking lox !!!!! It will make some tasty breakfasts !


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Very nice looking lox indeed.    I agree about leaving the skin on.  After we bring our fish home, it goes to a rubber mat in the back yard where we spray the scales off using a garden hose and a high pressure nozzle.  Very simple.  Even if I get a couple filet's from another fisherman who was lazy in not removing the scales, I will hold the filet with one hand, skin up and the garden hose with the other hand.  Of course, you spray from the tail towards the head.  The scales go flying off.


Craig You are so lucky to be able to get your own,no Salmon fishing by me.I may just go to the fish market and see if they have whole fish.Thanks for heads up

Richie


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 22, 2015)

Great looking lox!


----------



## billdawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks fantastic! Making me hungry....


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2015)

thoseguys26 said:


> Great looking lox!


Thanks as I said it is so easy

Richie


Billdawg said:


> Looks fantastic! Making me hungry....


Going to make some smoked Salmon spread for X-Mas Thanks

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 23, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, that is some fine looking lox !!!!! It will make some tasty breakfasts !


CM I see I missed you and it will make some Happy Children. My youngest bought me a new Salmon slicing knife,for X-Mas Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## ctonello (Dec 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> What kind of smoker do you have?
> 
> I use the AMNPS in my mailbox
> 
> ...


I use the same still tastes like ash though haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2015)

CTonello said:


> I use the same still tastes like ash though haven't been able to figure it out.


Try letting rest uncovered in the fridge for a few hours.Then just tent it with saran wrap for the night. I can't think of anything else.

Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 24, 2015)

Great looking Lox project Richie.  I haven't tried this yet but it's mighty tempting.


----------



## twoalpha (Jan 1, 2016)

Richie

Awesome looking smoke on the Lox. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## jodi (Jan 23, 2016)

Can't add anything except it all looks delicious! That and I love the Xmas tablecloth under the typically Jewish Sunday brunch :)


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

jodi said:


> Can't add anything except it all looks delicious! That and I love the Xmas tablecloth under the typically Jewish Sunday brunch :)


jodi Thanks I never even think of it as a Jewish brunch,i have 4 nationalities in my blood.We always hit the Mom & Pop Jewish Deli for pastrami and I would get a bagel with Cream Cheese and Lox

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2016)

Richie,

That's some great looking lox. I make it all the time too, but I do my fishing at Sam's.

Not only do I skin them I take that line of brown fat that runs down the middle under the skin out too.

Personally I think it gives the lox a better flavor.

Great job!!







Al


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 24, 2016)

I like the cob pellets too. They are quite potent.


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Richie,
> 
> That's some great looking lox. I make it all the time too, but I do my fishing at Sam's.
> 
> ...


Al I skinned these after and removed the blood line before slicing.I haven't fished for Salmon in 10 yrs or more.Sams is my go to for Salmon.Thanks for the point

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 24, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> I like the cob pellets too. They are quite potent.


Derek Cob is really a smooth tasting smoke and 40# bag for $10.00 can't beat it.Thanks 

Richie


----------

